# WTB 28-30ft Bumper Pull



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm in the market for a used clean travel trailer with a slide out to take to the ranch. Been looking at the local Houston dealers and the Galveston area but have not found the right one yet. 

Thank you for your help.
Law Dog


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Have you tried PPL? They have tons of trailers, all makes, models, price ranges. It is a consignment place. Check out their website.


----------

